# Harwich Esbjerg ferry



## Balticwheeler (1 May 2014)

Hi all, just been looking at some old posts about the high costs and hassle of the Harwich Esbjerg ferry, causing people to fly or take a shorter ferry and cycle up from Calais or Hook. Actually, the Danish ferry is quite cheap if travelling as a group of four, sharing a cabin. I am thinking of taking my campervan in early June and total costs if shared with three other cyclists make it cheaper than Easyjet, and much nicer. I can also pick people up if not too far out of my way from Manchester to Harwich.

I have one possible, so are there two more? One way only I'm afraid, as I plan to carry on round the Baltic via Finland to Poland over the whole summer. On the other hand, maybe someone wants to team up for the whole trip?


----------



## steveindenmark (1 May 2014)

Just so you all know the Harwich / Esjberg ferry is closing for good this September.

That means unless you can beg a place on the DFDS freight ferry from Immingham, you cannot get to Northern Europe by ferry. You have to sail to Holland.

Steve


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Just so you all know the Harwich / Esjberg ferry is closing for good this September.
> 
> That means unless you can beg a place on the DFDS freight ferry from Immingham, you cannot get to Northern Europe by ferry. You have to sail to Holland.
> 
> Steve


Really. It was an old ship but it was full when I used it and it's the only ship I've been on the bridge of under the pretences of the kids Pirate Club. I'm sorry to hear this, I had vague plans to use it for a Denmark tour in the future.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Really. It was an old ship but it was full when I used it and it's the only ship I've been on the bridge of under the pretences of the kids Pirate Club. I'm sorry to hear this, I had vague plans to use it for a Denmark tour in the future.



Yep its true, announced this week


----------



## JPLL (1 May 2014)

Oh that's pants - will need to rethink plans for 2015. This year I'm cycling from Hook of Holland to Esjberg in September - better book my place on the ferry to make sure that it is still running


----------



## 4F (1 May 2014)

Dear Customer,

We regret to advise you that the passenger/freight service between Esbjerg and Harwich, operated by DFDS, will cease to operate as of September 29th, 2014. The route has, according to the press release from DFDS, for a long period of time been struggling with high costs and low utilization and is unable to sustain the substantial additional costs that the new environmental law will entail as from January, 2015. 

We will unfortunately, as a result of this, no longer be able to offer our freight customers this option in the Esbjerg/UK corridor. Instead all focus will be given to optimize the Esbjerg/Immingham route that is serviced with 2 large modern RoRo vessels.

The last sailing on the Esbjerg/Harwich route will be from Esbjerg on Saturday September 27th and then returning from Harwich on Sunday September 28th (arriving in Esbjerg Monday September 29th) where after the RoPax vessel “Sirena Seaways” will be deployed elsewhere.

We regret that it was found necessary to take this decision and hope we will be able to cover your shipping requirements to the UK/Ireland through the Esbjerg/Immingham service or alternatively through one of the other routes we offer to the UK via Dutch Ports.

If you have any questions to the above you are more than welcome to contact the undersigned.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Just so you all know the Harwich / Esjberg ferry is closing for good this September.
> 
> That means unless you can beg a place on the DFDS freight ferry from Immingham, you cannot get to Northern Europe by ferry. You have to sail to Holland.
> 
> Steve



that is a shame - myself and 15 mates had one of our best new year trips (piss ups) on that ship. unbelievably good food all three days for an additional £20 IIRC.

bon voyage


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Just so you all know the Harwich / Esjberg ferry is closing for good this September.
> 
> That means unless you can beg a place on the DFDS freight ferry from Immingham, you cannot get to Northern Europe by ferry. You have to sail to Holland.
> 
> Steve


Whilst it is a real shame, it does not surprise me given the cost to use it!


----------



## steveindenmark (1 May 2014)

Just a word about the Immingham - Esjberg freight route.

There is very little accomodation on board and large trucks and their drivers take priority, even if you have a crossing booked.

I bought a small Van over from Denmark. When I turned up at the docks for my pre booked return trip I was told I would not be allowed on because a larger truck had been booked to take my place. They would not let me share accomodation with the driver.

I had to wait 2 days to get back to Denmark.

The Immingham freight ferry is not a realistic alternative.


Steve


----------



## Domestique (11 May 2014)

Surprising, we used the ferry last June and it was full. Getting to Scandinavia now looks a very distant dream unless it involves taking a flight or loads of time.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 May 2014)

The ferry was always packed during the summer and it was also very expensive. How they didnt make money is a mystery.

Ryanair fly from Stansted to Billund and that is an easy flight with a bike. I have a brand new Koga World traveller in my shed so if anyone wants to come and ride in Denmark, I am sure we can come to some arrangement if you contact me.

Steve


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> The ferry was always packed during the summer and it was also very expensive. How they didnt make money is a mystery.
> 
> Ryanair fly from Stansted to Billund and that is an easy flight with a bike. I have a brand new Koga World traveller in my shed so if anyone wants to come and ride in Denmark, I am sure we can come to some arrangement if you contact me.
> 
> Steve



we are torn between 1 last visit by ferry to Dk and then using the free tent sites for another 2 week tour of DK which would be the 3rd tour of DK or simply riding out from home cycling up to Whitehaven or thereabouts and doing the coast to coast, then down to pick up the trans Pennine route back to Southport and home again... There was a 3rd possibility of cycling to Fishguard, ferry to Eire, cycling around for a while, ferry to either Holyhead or Troon and cycling home again as well... but somehow DK seems to appeal more to me knowing that the ferry is ending. But prices wise - cheapest I can get is £400 return and that is before we have taken feul to Harwich and car parking prices in to account!


----------



## snorri (11 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> The ferry was always packed during the summer and it was also very expensive. How they didnt make money is a mystery.


Only packed for a few weeks in summer? The company blame dwindling passenger numbers, with the costs of meeting tighter environmental restrictions on exhaust gases as the tipping point.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 May 2014)

SatNav,

Have you thought about Easyjet from Manchester to Hamburg and then you could train to Flensburg on the Danish border or ride to Puttgarten and sail to the Danish Island of Falster and ride the Southern Islands. That would be a nice ride.

It sounds complex but you are dealing with German trains not UKtrains. The train station is at the airport and Flensburg is a nice town to start a trip.

Steve


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 May 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> SatNav,
> 
> Have you thought about Easyjet from Manchester to Hamburg and then you could train to Flensburg on the Danish border or ride to Puttgarten and sail to the Danish Island of Falster and ride the Southern Islands. That would be a nice ride.
> 
> ...


Already done the southern islands and Flensburg on our world tour! We had considered flying but our Thorn Nomads are heavy and with the bike boxes are right on the edge of most airline weight limits regretfully! Also I'm not that keen of flying, I catch anything and everything going around and a confined space full of bugs just does me in sadly!

I think we are heading towards the C2C route and the TransPennine route or possibly cycling out to Ireland again - we have only toured there the once and never done the middle of Ireland or the East Coast. We are a touch stuck on booking things because I am waiting on a couple of operations and only have the date for one of them so far.


----------



## Rasmus (12 May 2014)

If you're looking for non-flight options to Denmark, the easiest option is probably the daily night train from Amsterdam/Cologne, which can be linked up with the Eurostar to Bruxelles.

I think it can be done at non-extortionate cost if reserving well in advance.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Sep 2014)

Plans are seemingly afoot for a new company to resurrect this service - with a leased ferry - next spring.

http://www.reginaline.dk/index-uk.htm

Very early days - it appears the company is not even founded yet - but something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (29 Sep 2014)

Note that DFDS have also withdrawn the option to travel as a normal passenger (i.e. not driving an HGV!) on Immingham-Esbjerg, on the basis that they expect the limited passenger accommodation will be occupied with HGV drivers' companions now that Harwich-Esbjerg has been withdrawn.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> that is a shame - myself and 15 mates had one of our best new year trips (**** ups) on that ship. unbelievably good food all three days for an additional £20 IIRC.
> 
> bon voyage



Almost 30 years ago I went on a piss-up 3 days with some mates on this ferry. If I remember rightly, the train ticket from Kendal to Harwich cost me more than the ferry ticket which was about £20.

My one and only visit to Denmark, I seem to remember going to a zoo which I presume was Esbjerg. Managed to hook up with a German girl who was working as a cleaner on the ferry. Different times.


----------



## JPLL (30 Sep 2014)

Good news - Regina Ferries announced yesterday that they are to launch a thrice weekly service from Harwich to Esbjerg starting Easter 2015.


----------



## Svendo (30 Sep 2014)

JPLL said:


> Good news - Regina Ferries announced yesterday that they are to launch a thrice weekly service from Harwich to Esbjerg starting Easter 2015.


Thanks for that link, my Danish family has a holiday house in the Danish lakes, and I have many fond memories of both the ferries as a child. The journey was like a holiday in itself, plus going by car meant we could take our bikes! (Raleigh Meteor IIRC).
So please email them with your interest or like them on Facebook and hopefully it'll not be a 'vapour-ferry'!


----------



## snorri (30 Sep 2014)

Svendo said:


> , plus going by car meant we could take our bikes!


Although, if you wanted to take your bike it wasn't necessary to take a car.


----------



## Ticktockmy (30 Sep 2014)

Norwegian airlines offer reasonable fares out to that part of the world http://www.norwegian.com they even offer a rate for having your dog or cat in the cabin


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2014)

JPLL said:


> Good news - Regina Ferries announced yesterday that they are to launch a thrice weekly service from Harwich to Esbjerg starting Easter 2015.


 
Dont believe all you read until it happens.

This "Company" had lots of advertising a while ago about going into competition with DFDS on this route, but it just fizzled out and nothing happened. I think I remember the guy behind this has a chain of wedding hire shops. But I may be mistaken.

Stenna took over a couple of Irish sea routes from DFDS, so maybe they will step in.

Ryanair flys to Bremen and Easyjet to Hamburg.


----------



## Svendo (30 Sep 2014)

snorri said:


> Although, if you wanted to take your bike it wasn't necessary to take a car.


Sorry, didn't make it clear, I was ~12 and my sister ~9. For this and many other reasons, for us at least, a car was necessary.
If we'd had adventurous cycle-enabled parents it might have been possible to have a cycle touring holiday, but then that wasn't the holiday we'd gone for.


----------



## Svendo (30 Sep 2014)

On the flying front Easyjet flies to Copenhagen, and Ryanair to Aarhus (actually some way from Aarhus and mostly a military airport), Billund (mentioned above) and Malmo (just across the bridge from Copenhagen.).


----------



## snorri (30 Sep 2014)

Svendo said:


> Sorry, didn't make it clear, I was ~12 and my sister ~9. .


I was just being silly, but wishing now that my parents had taken me to Denmark instead of Middlesbrough when I was12.


----------



## Brains (1 Oct 2014)

.... and here is how to announce that after 150+ years that that is it .....

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-...KmnGG2aVRSI0-ZlHW6VcEhoC3a7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

Brains said:


> .... and here is how to announce that after 150+ years that that is it .....
> 
> http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-routes/harwich-esbjerg-route-closure/?ppc=1&gclid=CjwKEAjwqamhBRDeyKKuuYztxwQSJAA1luvGHwR07u8_Jm4PHmaIVTL1KmnGG2aVRSI0-ZlHW6VcEhoC3a7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Almost 30 years ago I went on a ****-up 3 days with some mates on this ferry.
> My one and only visit to Denmark. Managed to hook up with a German girl who was working as a cleaner on the ferry. Different times.






snorri said:


> I was just being silly, but wishing now that my parents had taken me to Denmark instead of Middlesbrough when I was12.



Yeah, I bet you you do!


----------



## Brains (3 Oct 2014)

The good news in the maritime press today is it looks like Regina Line have the funding, and will be taking over the route next spring.
More to follow


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Oct 2014)

Brains. Do you have a link about this funding? 

I would like to believe it as it is nice to have a ferry from Denmark to the UK. Its just that we have heard this before about Regina Lines.

Steve


----------



## JPLL (6 Oct 2014)

More details now up on the Regina Line site, incl timetable, prices (from £50 per crossing) and bicycles are free:

http://www.reginaline.dk/timetable-uk.html


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2014)

I really would not believe what they say on their site. I will believe it when the boat reaches Harwich.


----------



## Brains (6 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Brains. Do you have a link about this funding?
> 
> I would like to believe it as it is nice to have a ferry from Denmark to the UK. Its just that we have heard this before about Regina Lines.
> 
> Steve



*Regina fills a gap*
A Danish ferry operator is to launch a new ro-ro service to England after DFDS dropped the route.





Regina Line said it would start a passenger and freight run with a vessel called Regina next spring.
DFDS dropped the loss-making service between Harwich and Ebsjerg on Sunday.
The start-up said it was not a "large company with many unnecessary employees" and could offer low ticket prices.
Passenger numbers on the route fell from 300,000 a year at their peak to 80,000.
On its website, Regina said: "Our goal is to transfer each year 200,000 passengers, 32,000 vehicles and 12,000 trailers/trucks."
Liner
 Gary Dixon in London 
02 October 2014, 06:24 GMT


----------



## Brains (6 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I really would not believe what they say on their site. I will believe it when the boat reaches Harwich.


I'll believe it when they charter a RoRo ferry. They are sniffing suitable ships out at the moment.

They must have some sort of agreement with someone on a particular ship, as they have a generic description of a ship but not enough to actually pinpoint which one it is


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Oct 2014)

I really hope that your pessimism is misplaced, @steveindenmark , cos I mentioned this to my wife, and suggested a short cycling hol in Denmark next year by ferry and she said yes!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2014)

The reasons that I am so doubtful is that Regina Lines were pedalling exactly the same storyblast year and nothing happened. I live in the local news area and nothing has been reported and I have seen nothing in the papers about Jobs for this shipping Line. Jannies nephew works for Maersk shipping on the docks and they dont know anything about this ferry Company. It just doesnt add up to me.

But I hope I am wrong.


----------



## br5968 (8 Oct 2014)

I spoke to someone who claimed to be 'in the know' on Twitter, who said the ship Regina intend to use is the MS Regina Baltica - certainly the facilities on board that ship seem to match what Regina are planning to offer, and the name fits, but it's an old ship that's been around the block a few times.

Like steveindenmark, I'm slightly cautious as we heard a very similar story last year about Norwegian Seaways relaunching the Newcastle to Norway services, and nothing came of it.

I used one of the last Esbjerg - Harwich sailings and it was very good. I just don't see how Regina's plan of lowering prices and offering more on-board facilities (swimming pool etc) makes an unviable route pay its way. You'd have to increase loads massively. Still, hope they manage it, even if only for a season or two, as I'd definitely use it again.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (8 Oct 2014)

The Regina Baltica appears to be docked in Gdansk right now. Not a bad place for a refit...


----------



## snorri (8 Oct 2014)

Possibly getting a refurb. after recent departure from Lerwick harbour where it was one of six vessels functioning as accommodation vessels for staff employed on construction of a gas plant.


----------



## Yorksman (15 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Dont believe all you read until it happens.
> ..........
> 
> Ryanair flys to Bremen and Easyjet to Hamburg.



Yes, I am still waiting for the relaunch of the Newcastle to Bergen ferry which was expected in 2013. I haven't heard any mention of it, not even a statement of why it hasn't happened.

Ryanair used to fly to Lübeck but I'm not sure if they still do or if they do bikes. Easyjet do if you use a bike box and take the handlebars and pedals off but its all a bit of a nuisance. Apparantly, the best and easiest to deal with are Lufthansa. You simply wheel your bike to check in, they make a call and someone comes and takes it off your hands. At the destination, someone simply turns up at baggage reclaim wheeling your bike in for you. A couple I know, in their 60s, fly every year and are doing all the major river routes in germany, They flew off to Munich a couple of weeks ago. Lufthansa's Economy basic fares are quite cheap, eg Manchester to Hamburg around £85 return inclusive of taxes and fees if departing at an ungodly hour of 6.30 am.

If you arrive at Hamburg Airport, you can buy a Schleswig Holstein Rail Ticket for around 30 euros which allows you to use the Hamburg underground and one days travel on regional trains in Schleswig Holstein. You could be in Travemünde by lunch time and catch the Trelleborg ferry to Sweden. It's a nice long cycle ride back via the major danish islands and of course masses to see in Sweden, Denmark and Germany.

But, if you can't be bothered with rail and ferrys, you could do the oxen trail from Hamburg to Viborg


----------



## br5968 (15 Oct 2014)

Yorksman said:


> Yes, I am still waiting for the relaunch of the Newcastle to Bergen ferry which was expected in 2013. I haven't heard any mention of it, not even a statement of why it hasn't happened.



Me too. This is the last I heard, back in May: http://driveeuropenews.com/2014/05/01/jaguar-mille/ - it'd be great to have it back, not just for the tourism opportunities from the UK, but also the boost it'd give to the North East economy - we used to get lots of Norwegians on shopping trips and short breaks.


----------



## Yorksman (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for that update. The new emission rules are likely to be the cause of P&O dropping one of its Hull Zeebrugge ferries too. It's too expensive to upgrade the older ships. To blame the EU though is a bit rich, it is international and the UK were pushing for it to be implemented speedily, basically so the politicians could present their 'green credentials' to the voting public. Pity they don't push for continental style cycle lanes.

_"The EU’s sulphur directive is derived from an International Maritime Organisation decision in 2008. The IMO sought a 2020 deadline to cut sulphur to 0.5 per cent but some countries, including the UK, pushed for tighter rules in the most polluted areas. These Sulphur Emission Control Areas (Seca) cover the North Sea, Channel, Baltic and the coasts of Canada and the US."_

I remember all the Norwegians doing their Christmas shopping at Fenwicks in Newcastle in the 1970s_. _We had a lot of students from Norway at the uni and there were many from Sunderland too. I recall that they used to take advantage of the very much cheaper alcohol prices in the UK.

Many of these routes closed initially because of traffic lost to cheap airlines. Ironically, many of those cheap airline routes have also closed.


----------



## br5968 (18 Oct 2014)

Regina Line's Facebook page now saying they can't get the Regina Baltica until 20th July 2015 (contract having been extended with current users) which would delay operations until mid August 2015.

They are keen to start at Easter 2015 so are trying to identify an alternative ship. 

I dont know how easy these things are to come by, but it doesn't inspire confidence...


----------

